# RAM Temperatur



## Bernd3838 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört im RAM soll ein Temperatur-Sensor sein. Wie kann man den auslesen?

MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2015)

Die meisten RAM-Riegel auf der Welt haben keine (auslesbaren!) Temperatur-Sensoren. 

Das sind besondere Spielereien die High-End-Riegel haben können die auch LEDs usw. drauf/drin haben, normale Riegel haben das nicht und daher kann man hier auch nichts auslesen.

Der Grund ist einfach: RAMs haben heute keinerlei Temperaturprobleme mehr weil sie selbst unter starker Belastung nicht besonders warm werden (du kannst ja mal im Betrieb dranfassen, die sind normalerweise kaum wärmer als deine Hand) und sehr Hitzeresistent sind - selbst bei 100°C würden sie noch laufen. An der Stelle gibts also einfach keinen Bedarf sowas messen zu müssen.


Was wahrscheinlich der Grund für deine Annahme ist: Intern haben RAM-Riegel sehr wohl eine Vorrichtung, die Temperaturbedingt die Refresh-Rate anpassen kann, da ab einem gewissen Punkt (iirc ~70°C) die Refreshrate verdoppelt werden muss. Das sind aber keine Sensoren die echte temperaturwerte auslesbar abgeben würden, hier gehts nur drum in einem Kritischen Bereich irgendwas umzuschalten, sprich da reicht ein kleines Element das nicht mehr kann als das Ding, das beim Toaster die Brotscheiben zeitig rauswirft, nur eben in elektronischer Form.


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2015)

FALLS Dein RAM einen Sensor haben sollte kann z.b. HWInfo ihn auslesen.
Bei DDR4 scheint sowas im kommen zu sein.

Kann natürlich auch sonst irgendwas sein, was HWInfo da anzeigt.
Bei mir jedenfalls wird ne Temperatur angezeigt (DDR4/X99)


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise gibt es im RAM keine Temp-Sensoren.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Juni 2015)

haben nur sehr wenige riegel...und wen lohnt sich das eig nicht.... wir haben da schon mit tempsensoren gemessen (par freunde und ich)...
wir habens selbst mit kaum über 37°C gebracht...und das auch nir bei nem ramlsstigeren prime test nach 8h ....
auch meine riegel in meinem pc werden kaum warm... obwohl der warme kaminefekt airflow der wasserkühlung um ihn rumströmt


----------



## slater0803 (20. Juni 2015)

Naja highend ram hat sowas, find ich jetzt übertrieben, meine beiden 4gb Samsung Riegel mit 1333mhz von 2012 haben sowas auch, und das sind 0815 Dinger, da ist nichtmal ein Aufkleber geschweige irgendwas kühlendes drauf XD


----------



## HisN (20. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab ganz billige Scheissrams.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Grund ist einfach: RAMs haben heute keinerlei Temperaturprobleme mehr weil sie selbst unter starker Belastung nicht besonders warm werden (du kannst ja mal im Betrieb dranfassen, die sind normalerweise kaum wärmer als deine Hand) und sehr Hitzeresistent sind - selbst bei 100°C würden sie noch laufen. An der Stelle gibts also einfach keinen Bedarf sowas messen zu müssen.


 Ich möchte kurz nachfragen, ob diese Werte plausibel sein können? 

20W Leistung für 16GB DDR3 RAM, siehe Bild weiter unten? Sind die Unterschiede zwischen den
Riegeln so groß, wenn das eine 16GB System 3,5W im RAM-Test zieht, das andere aber 20W?
Der erste ist lahmer 1600er mit 11er Timings, der andere 2400er mit erhöhter Spannung. Trotz-
dem ist mir ein Faktor 5 zu viel? 

 Nach diesen Daten könnte das stimmen, wenn  bis zu 2,5W pro GB gemessen wurden, für 8GB 
Riegel mit 1600 MHz um 0,77W GB. Wie bekommt man die Strukturbreite der Speicherchips 
raus? Es gibt DDR3  von 60nm bis 25nm . Auch die Refreshrate hat einen Einfluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quell:  DDR-SDRAM – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki

Bisher habe ich mich nie um den RAM gekümmert, weil er ja unkritisch sein soll. Seit ich aber
 2400er DDR3 RAM im Rechner habe, die Spannung ist auf 1,575V erhöht, sehe ich im XTU 
Stresstest über 20W an den beiden 8GB Riegeln anliegen, ca. 6W im Idle. Da ich jetzt auf 
vier Riegel und 32GB aufrüsten will, ahne ich, dass es 40W Abwärme werden könnten. Die 
Riegel haben keine wirklichen Kühlkörper und sind unter dem CPU Lüfter gut versteckt, 
viel Wind bekommen die nicht. 

Sind die HWInfo Werte plausible oder wird, wie ich erwarte, Mist gemessen? Siehe roter 
Kringel. Ich finde dazu keine sinnvollen Daten im Netz, an vielen Stellen werden meine 
Idle-Werte als Maximalwerte gehandelt. Denn bei 10W pro 8GB Riegel würde ich dann 
doch einen kleinen Lüfter anbauen. Hab hier noch 3 x 40mm Lüfter rumfliegen, mit 7V
 hört man die nicht und es werden zusammen ca. 10m³/h gefördert. Das sollte mehr   als 
reichen.

Anhang:
*16GB DDR3 2400 1,575V: Maximal 21W*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*16GB DDR3 1600 1,5V: Maximal 4W*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

